# How to Make a Decretive Habitat Cup (For juvenile nymphs)



## kingmantissupply09 (Feb 8, 2015)

This is an instructional thread on how to make Awesome and decretive habitats for you juvenile nymph (L4-L6). Note you can modify this design for any mantis nymph.  



- *Materials you will need*: Moss, a Stone, a 20oz cold drink cup w/ lid, Fiberglass mesh, a Razor blade, a pair of sharp scissors and a Hot glue gun.


- Step 1: Use a Razor blade and cut a hole in the lid of the the cup, (Try to make it as neat as possible).


- It should look like this..


- Step 3: Cut out a piece of Fiberglass mesh about the size of the entire lid.


- It should look like this..


- step 4: Now place the piece of mesh over the hole you made in the lid. Try to center it as best you can.


- Step 5: Now trim the piece of mesh to a circular shape a little bigger than the actually hole in the lid. It should look like this.


- Step 6: Hot glue the now circular piece of mesh to the hole in the lid be sure that it is aligned well before gluing.


- Step 7: Now wait for the hot glue to cool for a moment, your lid is now done.


- Step 8: Gather all of your decretive materials and the 20oz cup.


- Step 9: *(Optional) *Line the bottom of the cup with paper towel so that excess water will not pool at the bottom of the cup.


- Step 10: Be sure to hot glue the paper towel to the bottom of the cup so it is secure. It should look like this..


- Step 11: Now put large drops of VERY hot, hot glue on the bottom of the cup. Then place mosses and stone on the glue.


- THE END RESULT  


- My Spiny Flower Mantis loves it  

I hope you guys liked my design and methods LMK what you think  Have a great day...


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Feb 8, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## kingmantissupply09 (Feb 8, 2015)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> Nice!


Thanks!


----------



## kingmantissupply09 (Feb 8, 2015)

You can also use them for oothecae  Im using my design for my two egyptian mantis ooths


----------



## CosbyArt (Feb 8, 2015)

The diy design looks great, a mini Forrest.  Thanks for sharing.



kingmantissupply09 said:


> You can also use them for oothecae  Im using my design for my two egyptian mantis ooths


I would advise against it any ooth incubation container. A clean bottom, paper towel, or coconut fiber substrate would be the best bet for humidity and ease.

The image of all that moss will give the nymphs countless places to hide, especially the tiny Egyptian nymphs, and will take you hours to transfer them to other cups (and if the moss is glued in I doubt you will ever get all the nymphs out).


----------



## kingmantissupply09 (Feb 8, 2015)

CosbyArt said:


> The diy design looks great, a mini Forrest.  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I would advise against it any ooth incubation container. A clean bottom, paper towel, or coconut fiber substrate would be the best bet for humidity and ease.
> 
> The image of all that moss will give the nymphs countless places to hide, especially the tiny Egyptian nymphs, and will take you hours to transfer them to other cups (and if the moss is glued in I doubt you will ever get all the nymphs out).


I will definitely take your advice into account I will probably use moss matt on the very very flat bottom so that it retains moisture but as the same time does not give the nymphs to many places to hide. Thanks


----------



## kingmantissupply09 (Feb 9, 2015)

I am actually going to be selling these custom cup habitats on my website for like $6 ea. If anybody would like me to start mass producing and selling these just lmk


----------



## dmina (Feb 9, 2015)

Really cute idea.. they look nice...it is amazing how fast they grow out of them..LOL Thanks for sharing! Good luck with your sales...


----------



## kingmantissupply09 (Feb 10, 2015)

dmina said:


> Really cute idea.. they look nice...it is amazing how fast they grow out of them..LOL Thanks for sharing! Good luck with your sales...


Thanks, and true they really do grow fast lol


----------

